# Vulcan Vape



## Snape of Vape (1/8/14)

Has anyone here ordered from Vulcan Vape before? 

Looking at getting some Alien Vision from their site, shipping seems to be cheap and got a discount code that kinda helps a bit.


----------



## Snape of Vape (2/8/14)

No one?


----------



## Lize (2/8/14)

I ordered from them. Package still incoming though


----------



## Snape of Vape (2/8/14)

Thanks @Lize how long ago did you order?


----------



## Lize (2/8/14)

Ordered on the 20th of july it shipped on 22nd of july. From all the comments on shipping times I guess it will only get here in about 2 weeks


----------

